# Local paper is going to interview me



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Good to read about more attention to CCD, and yes I would keep the lid on the hives. May I suggest that you take some pictures of the hives insides.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah. Well tomorrow isn't supposed to be real warm anyway. I told him I dont mind craking the lid of a hive or two for pictures, but pulling frames out in this weather is out of the question. He will be Ok if he brings a zoom lense and stands about 30 feet away.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What r u going to tell him about CCD?

Will you be armed?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

what is his name, I want to send him some hard questions for you to answer good luck


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> What r u going to tell him about CCD?
> 
> Will you be armed?


I love the idea of being in the local paper wearing my 357 magnum while looking in a beehive. Great idea.

I think I will just tell him about the Nosema twins and possible links to Neonictinoids along with the fungicides beings sprayed as all playing a part in weakening the honeybee's immune system.

Maybe I can throw in a twist of if we arm all our honeybees with BB guns they could help protect themselves from some of the maladies!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

wildbranch2007 said:


> what is his name, I want to send him some hard questions for you to answer good luck


His name is Brian from the Gloversville Herald. I would rather do an interview on locally produced honey and how it impacts the local communities rather than on CCD and the impacts to local beekeepers. I have never heard of local beekeepers having CCD like issues, rather just die offs from winters and such.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

good for you BMAC, and good for all of us too judging by your interactions on the forum.
a link for us after it's published would be nice.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Back when Schumer ran his mouth off about Cloramphinical tainted honey, I was interviewed, and aired, by a Milwaukee TV station. The interviewer was very smart, and tried to gain my confidence. Be aware that anything you say, can, and will be, used against you on the air. Think of everything you are saying, and how it could be possibly cut apart and reassembled differently. I did not get hacked too badly.

Also remember the interviewer has no idea what you are talking about, so try to avoid misinterpretations.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Local TV interviewed me a few months back when the hive thefts were occurring in the almonds. The facts got mixed up enough where anyone who knew the situation would just scratch their head and just move on. In my case the guy seemed more worried about how his shiny shoes would look for the championship high school girls team after his "assignment" with the bee guy was over than getting it the story right. Before you talk ask the reporter what his next assignment is going to be.... It will let you know how important they think your shade on this topic is !!!!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Roland said:


> Back when Schumer ran his mouth off about Cloramphinical tainted honey, I was interviewed, and aired, by a Milwaukee TV station. The interviewer was very smart, and tried to gain my confidence. Be aware that anything you say, can, and will be, used against you on the air. Think of everything you are saying, and how it could be possibly cut apart and reassembled differently. I did not get hacked too badly.
> 
> Also remember the interviewer has no idea what you are talking about, so try to avoid misinterpretations.
> 
> Crazy Roland


Schumer is good at running his mouth about anything that puts him in the spot light.

You know I did think about this a little bit, so yeah I will have to be fairly careful with what I say and try to ensure that type of behavior doesn't happen. I'm hoping because its a small town paper, it will just be a straight forward interview.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Honey-4-All said:


> Local TV interviewed me a few months back when the hive thefts were occurring in the almonds. The facts got mixed up enough where anyone who knew the situation would just scratch their head and just move on. In my case the guy seemed more worried about how his shiny shoes would look for the championship high school girls team after his "assignment" with the bee guy was over than getting it the story right. Before you talk ask the reporter what his next assignment is going to be.... It will let you know how important they think your shade on this topic is !!!!


I think this guys only column is on Sunday so Im not sure he has another assignment until next week.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BMAC said:


> His name is Brian from the Gloversville Herald. I would rather do an interview on locally produced honey and how it impacts the local communities rather than on CCD and the impacts to local beekeepers. I have never heard of local beekeepers having CCD like issues, rather just die offs from winters and such.


Don't you know how to answer the question you want to answer when asked a question you'd rather not? Try it. If the reporter has experience interviewing politicians it won't phase him at all.

"Well you know what? CCD is a mysterious problem, but locally produced honey is ..."
"Yes, that is a problem, but if people would get to know their local beekeeper and buy honey from a neighbor or someone from NY ..."

Hey, ya never know.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

so the interview went well. I overwhelmed him a bit about neonics and nosemas along with coporate agriculture. I also squeezed in about top quality local honey, local farmers markets and such, to include pimping the local meadery we provide honey. We went to the bee yard and I pulled out a frame of bees and brood with the queen on it and pointed her out so he could get his pictures. He was a bit squirmy during that part of it but all went well. I don't think he is one of the cut throat reporters as he does a column about living well.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Good. Post a link to the article. We all want to see it.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

You can see me with my 357 magnum on my side while working the bees.

I will post a link once its been made available to me.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Alright. Here it is:

http://www.leaderherald.com/page/content.detail/id/563970/For-The-Bees.html?nav=5009

He actually interviewed two of us beekeepers.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice job. 
IMO
An Accurate portrayal of 'where we are' and well balanced.
Good for you--and all of us too.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Good job Brian. I agree, both an informative and well balanced report.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Gents. After putting my jacket on I realized Mark wouldn't be able to see my revolver. Dang it!


----------

